# best 4 year degree for advancement as a medical coder?



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Jun 5, 2012)

I am considering taking my credits and getting a 4 year degree in healthcare admin or healthcare information systems after i get my CPC/

Would either degree benefit me as a medical coder?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, either would be beneficial, and I'm seeing more and more that coders are being required to have a degree, particularly as managers of coding or billing departments.  What's your plan?  If you see yourself in management, I'd recommend obtaining a degree in Health Administration.  You could then go on and get your MHA, if you're interested in senior management.  If you see yourself more on the IT side of things, for example with software development and analysis, then the HIT would make sense, particularly with regard to EHR systems and coding compliance.  However you do limit yourself to that field without the management degree. Maybe you could find a program in administration that would allow you to either minor or take electives in IT courses.  That way, you have both experiences and you'd be much more marketable.  Good luck, and congratulations with deciding to further your education.


----------



## Lateefah26 (Jun 5, 2012)

I pray that having a degree and the CPC certification makes a difference. I am 5 classes away from my BA in Healthcare Administration. I fear that my lack of experience will still get in the way, but we will see...


----------



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Jun 5, 2012)

Pam Brooks said:


> Yes, either would be beneficial, and I'm seeing more and more that coders are being required to have a degree, particularly as managers of coding or billing departments.  What's your plan?  If you see yourself in management, I'd recommend obtaining a degree in Health Administration.  You could then go on and get your MHA, if you're interested in senior management.  If you see yourself more on the IT side of things, for example with software development and analysis, then the HIT would make sense, particularly with regard to EHR systems and coding compliance.  However you do limit yourself to that field without the management degree. Maybe you could find a program in administration that would allow you to either minor or take electives in IT courses.  That way, you have both experiences and you'd be much more marketable.  Good luck, and congratulations with deciding to further your education.



I see a lot of medical coding auditor positions requiring a 4 year degree in healthcare managment. So, that's why i considered that degree.

i was thinking some sort of analyst position such as the following:

http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/ca...aa0050634add2500134b4ae35850c52&source=Indeed




I am seeing that a lot of medial coders need the rhit or rhia to advance. A healthcare admin degree might not help me obtain am analyst position or other positions within healthcare admin.



I guess my question is: Can I get other HIM positions withing a department with a healthcare admin degree? Do companies prefer the rhit/rhia credentials as opposed to someone with a healthcare admin degree?


----------



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Jun 5, 2012)

Lateefah26 said:


> I pray that having a degree and the CPC certification makes a difference. I am 5 classes away from my BA in Healthcare Administration. I fear that my lack of experience will still get in the way, but we will see...



having relatives with mega connections in healthcare helps with getting a job too


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 8, 2012)

HIM positions that involve other duties outside pro-fee coding typically do require an RHIT or RHIA. The first step in determining which certification, what education, and even what jobs to apply for is to decide what you want to do and where you want to be. There's no need for an RHIT or RHIA of you're going to be focusing on professional coding, but a management degree could be helpful. If you want to do facility coding, then RHIT, RHIA and CCS are required. Management always requires a BS or BA, and senior management, a master's degree, particularly in a facility or in an urban area. 

I always suggest that interested students contact people who actually work in the field, or contact the HR departments to see what the job requirements are in particular fields, and to see what certifications and education the current employees hold. This gives you an idea of which direction to take. No education is wasted, but it is better to have a goal and focus.


----------

